# kann meinen char nicht laden



## candyman3700 (8. Mai 2008)

kann meinen char bei armory import (name aufreißer) nicht laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle anderen namen wie aufreisser oder tod gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann das bitte jemand fixen???


M.F.G
candyman3700


----------



## candyman3700 (11. Mai 2008)

super forum 
danke für die vielen antworten

M.F.G
candyman3700


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

Ich tippe auf ein Problem ähnlich der Behandlung von Sonderzeichen in Charakter- und Servernamen wie bei den buffed-Visitenkarten.

Mit einem Ersetzen des ß durch %C3%9F, wie es in URLs gehandhabt wird, funktioniert die Suche nach Aufrei%C3%9Fer leider nicht. 

Evtl. schreibst du dem Schöpfer, Beowolve, eine PN, in der du auf diesen Thread hier verlinkst und dein Problem sachlich schilderst.


----------



## candyman3700 (13. Mai 2008)

danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

M.F.G
candyman3700


----------

